# Neuron 2017



## mohlo (1. September 2016)

Das Neuron 2017 (ehemals Nerve) ist nun online:
https://www.canyon.com/mtb/neuron/


----------



## Bashguard (1. September 2016)

Was ich ein bisschen schade finde, ist dass die neuen Räder irgendwie alle gleich aussehen. Strive, Spectral & Neuon haben die gleiche Wiippe und sehen alle aus wie kleine Geschister. Ein wenig mehr Eigenständigkeit wäre schon schön. Aber bei Autos ist es ja nicht anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (1. September 2016)




----------



## guhste (9. September 2016)

Hallo, 
Wie ist eure Einschätzung zwischen den Neuron Modellen?
Ist der Mehrpreis von 8.9 auf 9.9 anhand der verbauen Teile lohnenswert? Was hat das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis?


----------



## le duy nhut (9. September 2016)

Also wenn du das nicht selbst rausfinden kannst, ist es wahrscheinlich nichts für dich!


----------



## Bollock1 (9. September 2016)

le duy nhut schrieb:


> Also wenn du das nicht selbst rausfinden kannst, ist es wahrscheinlich nichts für dich!



Ich kann guhste in diesem Fall leider nicht weiterhelfen. 
Aber deine Antwort ist extrem entbehrlich!!! 
Nicht jeder kennt die Unterschiede zwischen xt, SLX, sram, Fox etc.
Aber warum soll er dann kein Nerve/Neuron fahren können? 

Die Frage ist voll ok!

Echt, wenn du ihm nicht helfen kannst, schreib nächstes Mal besser garnix...


----------



## Canyon23 (9. September 2016)

Ist halt so in solchen Foren, meinen immer alle sie haben die Wahrheit gepachtet und müssten jeden der nicht alles weiß erstmal runtermachen.  Ich finde aber auch, dass man wenn man ein Rad über 2000 Euro kaufen will den Unterschied zwischen XT SLX usw schon kennen sollte( Recherche). Wenn deine Auswahlt zwischen 8.9 und 9.9 steht würde ich definitiv zum 9.9 tendieren. Der Aufpreis ist mit 400 Euro noch im Rahmen und dafür bekommst du XT statt SLX bei Bremsen und Zahnkranz, auch wenn die sich nicht Soooo viel geben. Ausschlaggebender sind die deutlich besseren Laufräder und bessere Vorbau/ Lenker/ Sattel. Ich denke da wirst du mehr spaß mit haben.


----------



## critdmg (10. September 2016)

guhste schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie ist eure Einschätzung zwischen den Neuron Modellen?
> Ist der Mehrpreis von 8.9 auf 9.9 anhand der verbauen Teile lohnenswert? Was hat das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis?


Der Unterschied bei der Bremse zwischen XT und SLX liegt in der Schraube zum Druckpunkt-Einstellung, den Gewicht und dem Preis. Wenn dir die paar Gramm an Gewicht egal sind und du auf werkzeugloses Verstellen des Druckpunktes verzichten kannst - würde dir auch SLX ausreichen. Bremsleistung ist bei denen die gleiche. 

Wir aber der Vorredner bereits sagte, ausschlaggebend sind andere Komponente. Da ist der Aufpreis wahrscheinlich gerechtfertigt.

Kleiner Tipp: wenn du die Unterschiede nicht kennst, google einfach sowas wie "xt vs slx" oder schau dir die Beschreibungen bei Komponenten bei Online-Händlern. Zudem bietet Canyon in der Beschreibung der Komponente auch einige Informationen, welche man zusätzlich nach Bedarf, noch detaillierter in der Suchmaschine oder der Suchfunktion hier im Forum erfragen kann. Da gibts dann meist so einiges zu lesen ^^


----------



## Stefan_S (21. Januar 2017)

ich hab jetzt ein 2017er Neuron 9.9 und hatte an meinem Radon Slide schon XT-Bremsen nachgerüstet (2015er),  die neueren XT habe ich auch an meinem E-Bike und die sind Bombe gewesen daher war mir das den Aufpreis wert.


----------



## filiale (5. April 2017)

Hat jemand ein Neuron AL 7.0 ? Ich hätte da eine Frage zu den verbauten Schnellspannern vorne und hinten.

Ist vorne 5x100 verbaut ?

Und hinten 5x135 ?


----------



## Frodijak (5. April 2017)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. April 2017)

Hinten ist bei Dir X12 verbaut, kein Schnellspanner. Daß ist bei Dir anders. Aber vorne ist schon mal geklärt. 

Hinten scheint es bei den günstigeren Modellen eine Rahmenänderung zu geben.


----------



## Frodijak (5. April 2017)

…


----------



## filiale (5. April 2017)

Stimmt, schaut erstmal aus wie ein normaler Spanner in den Video, aber auf Deinem Bild darüber ist nach wie vor eine X12 Achse und Du sagst Du hättest nen Spanner. Das bringt mich etwas durcheinander...

Aber der Rahmen scheint schmäler als 142mm zu sein sonst würde kein 135mm Spanner passen, es sei denn Canyon hat nen eigenen 142 Spanner. Kann Du mal bitte Deinen Spanner rausziehen und die Länge mit einem Zollstock messen. Danke.


----------



## Frodijak (6. April 2017)

…


----------



## filiale (6. April 2017)

Ach so, jetzt hats geklingelt...dann werde ich mir die Teile bei Canyon für eine X12 Achse bestellen. In der Explosionszeichnung habe ich bereits geschaut, daher meine Frage nach dem Spanner.

Noch habe ich das Bike nicht, möchte aber einen leichteren Laufradsatz bestellen und mich vorher informieren wegen der Naben.

D.h. Du hast die Teile 24 bis 28 bestellt, korrekt ? 29 bis 31 ist dann der Spanner ?


----------



## Frodijak (6. April 2017)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_hawk (7. April 2017)

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit dem Direct-Mount-Schaltauge Nr. 27?
Optisch wirkt das doch sehr empfindlich.


----------



## Frodijak (7. April 2017)

Keines wegs. Im Prinzip nimmt sich das nichts zu dem originalen Nr.29.

Ich hab mal noch paar Bilder gemacht.

Bild mit der Achse, dem anderen DO-Chip und dem Schaltauge Nr.27




Zum Vergleich der serien DO-Chip mit der Gegenmutter vom Schnellspanner. Der Konus der Mutter findet seinen Platz dann im originalen Schaltauge Nr.29.








Die jeweiligen Schaltaugen sind von der Schaltwerksaufnahme her eigentlich identisch untereinander. Daher wüsste ich nicht, wieso das 27er empfindlicher sein sollte. Einzig die Aufnahme von Achse und Spanner sind hier unterschiedlich!




Womöglich meinst du aber das Schaltauge Nr.34, Abbildung 24 (*only* Shimano Direct Mount). Ich finde das sehr unübersichtlich bezeichnet, da beim Schaltauge Nr.27 ja auch Direct Mount steht. Hier kommt es dann darauf an welchen Schaltwerkstyp man verwendet oder verwenden will.

Die Gegenseite mit Achse.








Beim Schnellspanner wird auch auf der Bremsseite ein Adapter eingesetzt, welcher von außen mit einer konischen Scheibe verschraubt wird. Somit könnte man jeden x-beliebigen Schnellspanner verwenden, sofern man die originale Gegenmutter auf der Schaltwerksseite verwendet (hat einen Konus). Womöglich gehts aber auch mit einer anderen und der Konus spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle da die Achse ja eigentlich im Schaltauge zentriert wird. 








Die kompletten Teile bei Verwendung eines Schnellspanners.




Der Zubehörmarkt an Steckachsen ist wirklich immens. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, im Fall vom Nerve/Neuron da eine passende Achse zu finden da die Problematik mit den Ausfallenden (Konus auf der Bremsseite, Schaltauge auf der Schaltwerksseite) besteht.
Ihr müsst euch also sowieso ein anderes Schaltauge bestellen wenn Ihr eine Achse verwenden wollt. Dann bestellt auch gleich die Canyon-Achse mit!

Mal als Vergleich die Canyon Achse und eine DT-Swiss von Giant. Beide 12x142 aber dennoch komplett anders. E-Thru, X12, normal 12x142 - da sieht kein Hans-Wurst durch!





Ich hatte damals direkt über das Kontaktformular auf der Canyon HP auf Rechnung bestellt um dem ärger zu entgehen. Canyon typisch waren es glaube ich knapp 2 Wochen bis der Briefumschlag im Briefkasten lag (Dezember/Januar bestellt).

Achse: #100622 - Steckachse Nerve/Neuron E172-14
Schaltauge: #100449 - Schaltauge Nr.27 (eventuell kommt hier auch Nr.34 in Frage)

Mehr wird nicht benötigt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas licht ins Dunkle bringen.


----------



## trail_hawk (7. April 2017)

Ich meine das Schaltauge, das auf der Canyon Seite z.B. beim Neuron 9.9 (2017) mit der XT verbaut ist.
In der Ausstattungsliste steht, dass das die Nr. 27 sei.
Das passt aber nicht zu den Bezeichnungen aus der Explosionszeichnung von @filiale.

EDIT: Ich will nicht die Achssysteme vergleichen, sondern die Unterschiede Direct-Mount zu "Normal"-kurzem Schaltauge wie z.B. Nr 26 beim 9.9 SL mit der Eagle. Das sieht deutlich robuster aus.


----------



## filiale (7. April 2017)

Ich fahre an einem Canyon Hardtail auch das Schaltauge 27 seit 7Tkm, auch mit Alpencross und steinigen Trails, alles kein Problem.

Die Teilenummer 100622 kostet satte 40-50 Euro sagte man mir im Chat, heftige Preise...
Das Schaltauge 27 habe ich noch seperat und brauche es zum Glück nicht zu bestellen.


----------



## urban_overload (7. April 2017)

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsche liege, aber der Sinn eines Schaltauges liegt doch gerade *nicht* in seiner Robustheit. Ein Schaltauge ist eine Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## filiale (7. April 2017)

Ja das stimmt schon, aber wenn es bei leichtem Kontakt bereits brechen würde brauchst Du unterwegs 10 Schaltaugen. Eine gewisse Robustheit muß dennoch gegeben sein. Ist halt schwierig das Maß zu finden...


----------



## Frodijak (7. April 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Die Teilenummer 100622 kostet satte 40-50 Euro sagte man mir im Chat, heftige Preise...



Kommt mir imMo zwar auch etwas viel vor, aber könnte schon hin kommen. Vielleicht haben sie den Preis auch noch einmal "leicht" angepasst.

Du kannst es ja auch mal mit einer Syntace probieren (34,90 EUR) aber dann benötigst du trotzdem noch den Do-Chip


----------



## snitsig (23. April 2017)

Was denkt ihr? Passt die Größe L, oder "think big" und XL? Würde vom Gefühl eher das Kompaktere nehmen wollen wegen Handling, aber ich hab halt lange Beine (SL91)  
Danke für euren Input!


----------



## filiale (23. April 2017)

Bei SL91 mußte die Sattelstütze ganz schön weit rausziehen, Sattelhöhe wäre dann ca. 81cm. Da brauchst lange Arme um das auszugleichen bei einem L Rahmen. Auf der ersten Blick schaut es gedrückt aus. Stimmt das Knielot in etwa oder mußte den Sattel noch nach vorne/hinten schieben ? Wenn der Sattel noch nach hinten kann und der Vorbau ev. nen cm länger wird würde es harmonischer aussehen. Aber eigentlich ist das alles völlig egal denn der Faktor "wie fühle ich mich" steht über aller Theorie. Ist der Rad so fertig eingestellt oder nur ausm Karton einfach mal so draufgesessen ?


----------



## snitsig (23. April 2017)

An der Einstellung müsste ich sicher noch basteln, mache ich dann aber gerne während der Fahrt. Das geht bei dem Canyon ja eher nicht wenn ich feststellen sollte, dass der Rahmen zu klein ist. Sattelhöhe sollte aber passen und lange Arme hab ich 

Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit der Rücksendung? Habe beim Aufbauen sicher mal nen Mini-Kratzer irgendwo gemacht und auf dem staubigen Parkplatz sind die Reifen nach 3 Proberunden natürlich auch staubig... Ziehen dir mir dann gleich was ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. April 2017)

bei neuzustand wird nix abgezogen.


----------



## snitsig (24. April 2017)

Die Definition von Neuzustand ist halt schwierig nach hin- und Rücktransport, Zusammenbau (Montagepaste) und Proberollen draußen... Naja wird sich rausstellen wenn ich es zurück senden müsste... Zurück zum Thema  Problem ist dass ich fürchte, dass XL ziemlich groß ist, habe da schon einige enge Serpentinen im Kopf wo das knapp wird vermutlich


----------



## filiale (24. April 2017)

Das liegt dann aber eher an Deiner Fahrtechnik und nicht am Rad wenn Du nicht um die Ecke kommst. Frag doch mal nach ob es bei Dir in der Nähe jemanden mit XL zum Probesitzen gibt (Ausstattung ist ja egal).


----------



## brusti (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fahre ein Neuron AL 9.9 SL (2017). Damit ich auf Flachstücken "oben-raus" etwas mehr zu treten habe, wollte ich heute das verbaute SRAM X01 Eagle 30T gegen ein 36T Kettenblatt tauschen (6 mm Offset). Leider hat sich herausgestellt, dass das 36er Blatt an der Kettenstrebe schleifen würde ...

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem größeren Blatt? Würde die Boots-Variante (3 mm) mit evtl. Spacer funktionieren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## trail_hawk (18. Juni 2017)

Das 36er der XT-2-fach-Kurbel hat 4mm Luft zur Kettenstrebe. Viel Luft für Experimente bleibt da nicht.


----------



## smonkey (27. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

leider muss ich das Thema noch mal ausgraben. Ich habe Probleme mit der Hinterachse bei meinem 2017er Canyon Neuron AL 6.0. Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass bei mir das Schaltauge Nr. 34 verbaut ist. Da passt die Stellmutter nicht so recht rein bzw. hat Spiel. Müsste bei dem Modell nicht das Schaltauge 29 verbaut sein?


----------



## filiale (28. April 2018)

Haste mal in die Specs geschaut ? Da steht doch drin welches Schaltauge verbaut sein soll.


----------



## mohlo (28. April 2018)

Schaltauge Nr. 34 (für Shimano) ist richtig. Für SRAM wird Nr. 26 benötigt.

https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Neuron AL M13-17_BOM_ts.pdf

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/?category=2729#id=


----------



## smonkey (28. April 2018)

Danke für die Antworten. Dann ist Nr. 34 richtig. Was mich irritiert hat, ist das vorher in dem Thread überwiegend von Nr. 27 und 29 die Rede war.

Was mich an Nr. 34 stört ist, dass das Schaltauge nach unten hin offen ist und somit die Spannmutter keinen richtige Fassung findet:






Da scheint mir Nr. 29 doch geeigneter dafür:




Da scheint die Mutter (unten links) besser Fassung zu finden. (Quelle: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2132926)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (28. April 2018)

…


----------



## smonkey (28. April 2018)

Hallo Frodijak,

erstmal vielen Dank für Deine guten, sehr detaillierten Bilder. Diese haben mir bereits sehr weitergeholfen.



Frodijak schrieb:


> Muss ja offen sein oder wie möchtest sonst die Nabe hinein bekommen?



Bei Nr. 29 ist ja an der Innenseite auch eine Aussparung für die Nabe vorhanden. An der Außenseite hingegen ist die konische Aufnahme dank des schmalen Stegs geschlossen (rund). Bei Nr. 34 ist es durchgängig U-förmig, die Stellmutter kann daher nach unten abdriften.

Dann liegt der Unterschied vermutlich im direct mount.

Noch eine Frage: Die Federn kommen zwischen Ausfallende (Rahmen) und Nabe? Welche Zweck erfüllen die Federn dort?


----------



## Frodijak (1. Mai 2018)

…


----------



## smonkey (1. Mai 2018)

Den Schnellspanner komplett entfernen muss man aber auch mit 34, da er zumindest auf der Bremsseite durchgesteckt ist.

Wegen der Feder meine ich folgendes. Gebräuchlich ist ja, dass die Feder direkt auf der Mutter sitzt. Das ist ja bei der Canyon Spezial Mutter auf Grund der konischen Form nicht möglich. Daher frage ich mich, welchen Sinn die zweite Feder hat?


----------



## Derwinter08 (5. Januar 2019)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Sag das doch gleich
> 
> Fast korrekt!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tidi (21. Juni 2020)

Ich finde leider Nirgends ne Angabe - welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer in dem Rahmen?
Könnt ihr die Preisangabe von 40-50€ für das x12-Kit bestätigen?

Danke & Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

